# GTA TORONTO area Subs and employees needed!!



## PPM Service Management (Sep 3, 2003)

Hello

We are an industry leading, progressive Real Estate Management Company, with a service management Arm. Are service side does all the snow and ice management, grounds keeping, landscaping, building maintenance....... WE pay top wages, benefits, promotions etcetc. We work all over the Toronto, Markham, York region. If you have trucks, equipment etc, email us. Also if you refer anyone to us that we hire. We will Pay u $125 cash.

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Let me know what you are looking for for, we run 13 plow trucks of our own. Always looking for additional work.


----------



## PPM Service Management (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi, thanks for the info, what phone number can i get ahold of you at

thanks
R


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Calll the office, the number is on our website.


----------



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

What you pay for subs ?

Any work in Mississauga ?


----------



## PPM Service Management (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok Bonzai, ill check it out.......................................................Attention::GRASSMAN we are all full in Miss....however concord and downsview area, and Stouffville area still need subs We pay subs $45 hour up to $80 hour depending on skill level, experience etcetc

R


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Grassman
We just dumped 4 sites in brampton and Miss. to far to drive. Wish I had known of you sooner. Sorry.


----------



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

*PPM Service*

I would spend more time in trafic or more time getting lost in those are's. Thats too far to travel for those rates since i only have 2 years of snow clearing with small sidewalk equipment. I ams ure that accounts for ohhh no experience... Unless you count watching the loader operator do the stairs that would take you an hour by hand now done in 5 by the loader.

Thanks, 
Dave.


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

grassman,

check your PM


----------

